
Show HN: Platform-as-Code: Full-stack microservices deployments to public clouds - devkulkarni
https://cloudark.io/
======
devkulkarni
I have written this blog post to explain rationale behind building CloudARK
(Platform-as-Code system) - [https://medium.com/@cloudark/introducing-
platform-as-code-b6...](https://medium.com/@cloudark/introducing-platform-as-
code-b6677c699b4). Looking forward to your feedback on CloudARK.

